# Deceased patient debt



## smartcoder (Jul 2, 2012)

I have recently learned that state/court can pay for deceased pateint's account balance. Just wondering, if anyone heard of something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## hewitt (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes. You have to find out who the Executor/Executrix is, then the adress to submit a request, then submit a statement per his/her direction.


----------



## smartcoder (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

